
Ask HN: How do you manage non urgent new problems? - justinboogaard
I used to make a list of things that I needed to do and stacked new questions or problems under my list. Over the last week I tried addressing the most recently discovered non urgent problems first and it’s been feeling more productive. What do you do?
======
epc
I used a slightly modified version of Stephen Covey's time management matrix
(urgent vs non-urgent, important vs non–important). My modification is that
things that fall into the not-urgent/not-important bucket get retained if
they're educational, otherwise I discard them.

